# Prolaps Question???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I was at a friends house and went to look at her goats and she showed me this girl.. any suggestions on what they can do? Right now they are washing it with betadine and she is eating and walking around just fine???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is remaining out, then they need a vet to come out and put it back in and stitch it. A vaginal prolapse that is constantly out is not good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks to be a rectal as well as a vaginal prolapse....unless the due date is known for sure, stitching helps but it needs to be snipped after 10 days and she could deliver earlier than expected as well. Continue with rinsing it and you can try to push it gently back by using the palm of your hand and applying steady gentle pressure.

Have a vet see her, and I'm thinking she's got at least 3 in there too....as kids grow, they run out of room and can cause this to happen with short bodied does. Vet would be best...and if a due date is not known, NO STITCHES...Even if the vet says so, she could try to deliver unexpected and cause herself serious damage by ripping through the stitch.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> If it is remaining out, then they need a vet to come out and put it back in and stitch it. A vaginal prolapse that is constantly out is not good.


It is constantly out and she is due any day.. is there anything other than a vet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See my post above.

She will need to have someone present when she delivers, most vaginal prolapse don't cause a problem with delivery but to be sure, she should be monitered.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

liz said:


> See my post above.
> 
> She will need to have someone present when she delivers, most vaginal prolapse don't cause a problem with delivery but to be sure, she should be monitered.


Thank you! I read your post after I had posted.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

What about sugar to help shrink the prolaps? How do you put sugar on it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After the debris is rinsed off well, you can sprinkle sugar over the tissues while they are wet, it does help....keeping it clean and moist is best to avoid infection and bleeding from dry membranes.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you I will let them know


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you considered a prolapse retainer harness? I haven't had that problem with my goats but just last week one of my pregnant ewes who's still a month away from due date, had a vaginal prolapse. I pushed it back in (with my hand going inside her) and then the next day we got a prolapse harness which she is now wearing till due date. Don't know if that would also work in your case but it's another suggestion....


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

minibarn said:


> Have you considered a prolapse retainer harness? I haven't had that problem with my goats but just last week one of my pregnant ewes who's still a month away from due date, had a vaginal prolapse. I pushed it back in (with my hand going inside her) and then the next day we got a prolapse harness which she is now wearing till due date. Don't know if that would also work in your case but it's another suggestion....


Where did you get the harness?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

TSC might have a retainer or you can order one from Jeffers or ValleyVet.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I got the harness from the local farm supply store but I would think your TSC or Jeffers might carry them. They're labelled for sheep but I think with adjustable straps you could make it fit a goat as well. There's also info online for making one out of rope or twine but not sure if it works just as well or not. First time we've had deal with a prolapse so we decided to buy one to make sure we're doing it right.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

I have used both sugar and Preperation H on a ewe with a vaginal prolapse. I took the ewe to my vet. He told me the prolapse would shrink after lambing. It did. She was a Suffolk who always had multiples, twins, triplets and quads. The picture looks like an anal prolapse to me.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

How does this happen? And if it does happen every time why keep breeding her? Is it hereditary? Why is it so important to keep breeding an animal who prolapse. Please help me understand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It definitely needs to go back in, I agree with what has been said.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

This morning it was in and has stayed in all day... She now has discharge so looks like kids should be coming! Thanks all for your help!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is what Pat Coleby says about prolapse.


> *Prolapse of the Uterus*
> This is caused by poor muscle tone; it usually occurs in the last week or two of pregnancy and generally with multiple births. Once I had learned to feed my goats their required minerals and get the land in good heart I never saw it again. Once again, prevention is always better than a cure.
> The prolapse, which looks like a bag of liquid protruding from the vulva, is really part of the placenta. It is usually visible when the doe is lying down or standing on her hind legs against a fence - usually it goes back in when she is standing up except in very serious cases. When this happens there is a real danger of the placenta rupturing so the amniotic fluid escapes, which means the kids and the doe will possibly die. A dry birth without the fluid required for lubrication can be fatal and artificial lubrication is not always successful.
> The best treatment is to buy several containers of the Biochemic Tissue Salt, calcium fluoride (not the same as sodium fluoride), which is obtainable from any good health shop. Give the doe three tablets every hour. The tablets can be crushed or she may like chewing them up as they are quite palatable. In the case where I first suggested this remedy the prolapse had been evident for about a week - it cleared up within 24 hours of the treatment. Continue to give the doe ten tablets a day until the kids are born. Calcium fluoride improves muscle tone and could help ensure a normal birth.
> ...


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I got an email this morning and she died last night :-(


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Here is what Pat Coleby says about prolapse.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That is a shame.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so sorry to hear that!:? what happened?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh. I have only seen pics of them but it looked like a pretty serious prolapse.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 

Once again I have to disagree with Pat Colby. YES calcium is very important in prolapse cases. But I have used both the bearing retainer (which she describes as a coat hanger even though they are nothing alike) and stitches in the vulva, both have been successful at keeping the prolapse in and I have always had live kids and healthy mum. Oftentimes calcium on its own is not enough.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about the death.

I also disagree with Colby on this. It seems what she was describing was an amniotic sac protrusion not a vaginal/uterine prolapse. A vaginal prolapse occurs when the vaginal wall falls due to pelvic muscle weakness and can sometimes include the pelvic organs. A uterine prolapse occurs when the uterine turns itself inside out and prolapses outside. Vaginal prolapses can occur any time but most often late pregnancy and it is an inherited trait meaning does produced are likely to have similar problems; uterine prolapse most often occurs during or after kidding and is not an inherited trait. Treatment is the same for both.

To correct a prolapse and to prevent infection, you will need two people. Have one person hold the goat in a standing position while lifting its rear legs off the ground so that it can't push against the hand of the second person. First, clean the prolapse with a solution of Nolvasan teat dip or similar product by pouring the solution over the prolapse. As the vaginal or rectum wall can be easily torn, be very gentle and careful. Wear disposable gloves and apply KY Jelly to the glove. Use the flat palm of your gloved hand, applying gentle and even pressure, gently press the prolapse back inside the goat. Sometimes it is necessary to place the goat on its side to get the right angle to allow reinsertion of the prolapse. If the prolapsed seems to large, sprinkle granulated sugar over the prolapsed to cause shrinkage. Install several purse-string stitches to retain the prolapse. In a vaginal prolapse, the stitches must be cut immediately when the doe's water breaks. If not the kids will drown and the doe may die as well. Enemas may be used if you have a baby girl born with vagina turned out, use a children's enema rectally to move her bowels and the vagina will most times return to normal position.

Here's a good article on uterine prolapse - http://maxwellsci.com/print/ijava/v3-135-137.pdf

And info on both - http://www.uwyo.edu/vetsci/courses/patb_4110/3-7/class_notes_b.htm


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I am so grateful for the wealth of knowledge I recieve here! 
I don't know exactly what happened to the doe it was during the night, they woke up and she had passed, they had another doe that was young that passed the night before most likely during labor too..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry, the poor girl!


----------

